# Frage zu $_POST, $_GET, $_REQUEST



## mAu (2. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Ich hab jetzt hier kein Problem, lediglich eine Frage...

Was ist der interschied zwischen $_POST,$_GET oder $_REQUEST.
Also POST GET Unterschied ist klar, aber wofür steht REQUEST?

mfg mAu


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. Januar 2004)

$_REQUEST vereint den Inhalt von $_GET und $_POST. Es gilt also

```
$_REQUEST == array_merge($_GET, $_POST)
```


----------



## mAu (2. Januar 2004)

Also könnte man sagen $_REQUEST steht für POST und GET oder wie?
Hab bei php.net nach array_merge nachgeschaut, aber nicht so ganz geblickt !

mfg mAu


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. Januar 2004)

> *Also könnte man sagen $_REQUEST steht für POST und GET oder wie?*


Genau!



> *Hab bei php.net nach array_merge nachgeschaut, aber nicht so ganz geblickt !*


array_merge führt zwei oder mehrere Arrays zu einem zusammen.


----------



## mAu (2. Januar 2004)

Ok, das wars auch schon  Danke für die schnelle Antwort

mfg mAu


----------



## chibisuke (3. Januar 2004)

eigendlich besteht $_REQUEST aus 3 arrays

$_GET, $_POST, und $_COOKIE

$_REQUEST enthält also alle daten die vom client kommen, wenn man so will.


----------

